# Stay with Origin or go to RFC -Help!



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Looking for any opinions please.
Just posted on another thread that we got our letter of offer for self funded at RFC to start with July AF.

In April we decided to go for a consult with Origin as I didn't expect to start with RFC until at least Sept this year (and I also couldnt cope any longer waiting  ).
So we have planning appoint with Origin beginning June, presuming to start with July AF.. so two offers of treatment for July AF 
AH what to do, I know RFC is cheaper and get good results.. but then have heard so many negative experiences there too.. 
Also have liked experience with Origin so far, my AMH has indicated I will need Short protocol. However with RFC will I have to do the long protocol as standard. From the letter of offer it appears that we just arrive, pick up drugs and off we go, with no different treatment options??

Sorry for the long post, just seems like this is an important decision to make.
Thanks for reading,
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jo-ley

We would be in the same boat as you if we rfc list has gone down. I couldnt fault the rfc at all and it was handy to get to.

Im sorry im not much help as i havent been to origin.. Is the rfc mich cheaper?

Jilyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

sorry il prob not be any help cos never been to origin but i found the nurses at RFC brilliant..

they answered every question i had and couldnt have done enough for me and im happy to say we got a BFP on our first icsi attempt..

good luck with whatever u decide

Jenna xx


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Jillyhen,
depending on what drugs I'm on, but it would about £1000 in the difference in cost. Drugs in Origin are a lot more expensive.

Jen, Thanks for good wishes.

Will consider it for another few days but I am drawn to Origin as I felt comfortable there during consult etc

Jo-Ley


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jo ley,

If theres only a difference of two months in private and nhs list would you not consider waiting and hopefully save yourself a fortune?? 

If you cant wait, you are right, the only real difference in price is the drugs, but ive heard you dont have to get the drugs from origin so if they can give you the script and you can source them elsewhere cheaper that might save you something? 

Katie


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Katie,

Your right.. two months is not long to wait, but I suppose when your a bit irrational and soooo impatient as me well its like an eternity.
Well it felt like an eternity early in the year when we first decided to go private. The months have sort of crept up on me and now its nearly July.
I kinda  like the idea that my NHS go is there waiting, so I don't feel so anxious about this cycle (iykwim) as there is one waiting just in case. That sounds a bit mad  
Oh and my drugs will only be about £500 as I am on short protocol so probably won't try and source elsewhere although that is a good idea.
Jo-Ley


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jo-ley
I had my first IVF at Origin and did find them good.  We were about to go back to them in March this year only that we had reached the top of both the NHS and private lists at the RFC for April.  So far the experience with the RFC has been very good. I too did the short protocol at Origin,my drugs were initially costing £500 but then the cost of them sharply rose to £800 when they needed to up the dosages which was not costed for in their initial assessment.  The other thing that I have found much easier with the RFC is that the way in which you administer the drugs is a much simpler regime. I was concerned like yourself re: the long protocol initally, but in practice I have found this to be easier than what I went through in Origin.  With the drugs I had from Origin (ie. menopur and cetrotide) they were more complicated to administer as they had to be mixed up and drawn up manually in syringes before being administered.  In the RFC they supply the gonalF (which is the same drug as menopur) in a prefilled injection pen which is very simple to use and administer.  They couple this with a nasal spray which again is easy to use.  I have  not had egg collection at the RFC just yet, so that is as far as my experience goes with the RFC, but again found that this was fine at Origin as I was under sedation so can't actually remember any thing about it!! Hope this is of some help to you. Best of luck xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jo-ley,

I know what you mean about having a back up. I was the same and it def does help. Do  they not use gonal f with short protocol? I was on long protocol with origin and used it so it might be an option for you. Def agree about it being easy to use. 

Sounds like you have your mind made up  

Katie


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello girls,

Im probably not the person to be giving advice as im only at the beginning of my journey but my dh and I have our second appt with Origin tomorrow so i will be interested in anything I hear from your girls.  My first appt with Origin was great and I found them to be extremely helpful but then again you are paying for that treatment!!  We were told that RFC would be a year wait so we went straight to Origin.  

I hope you make the right decision Jo-ley, you prob already know in your heart what you want!!


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi yellowhope  - Was thinking the same regards the cost of drugs in that we just don't know what final cost will be, we also have added chance of needing ICSI, now that definitely would put price up   Glad you are having a good experience so far with RFC and hope it is a successful one.

katie, yeah mind made up .. will stick to Origin

HAPPINESS - second appointment with consultant is lots more questions (I still get shocked at "How often do you bd?"  )and also scan. then if you decide to go ahead with treatment they will do bloods for both and chlamydia for you. You will get a date to return for planning appointment. 
I found them very informative of the treatment and also seemed more specific to us i.e short protocol and possible ICSI 
HTH
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all

If we decide to stick with the rfc to go privately, do we have to all the tests done again?

I was thinking about this over the weekend and if we decided about origin they would all have to be done again or request all the info form the rfc and hubby will need another s/a done.


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen,

I would guess that with the RFC your previous notes/results would be sufficient. I think all bloods have to be current to within the year.

If you are going to Origin you should probably get all your notes/results copied to have with you. If your HIV /Hep bloods are within the year they probably wont repeat them. Probably same for your dh SA. We had an SA that was done within the year but decided to get it done again with Origin as we have some MFI.
Origin also need thyroid, Prolactin and Rubella.
They will do your AMH though.
HTH
Jo-Ley


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen

If you want your notes from the RFC for going to Origin you have to request them in writing from the RFC and they charge a fee of either £35 or £30 payable to the Belfast Social Care Trust. This fee can be checked by phoning the admin team at RFC, likewise if you need your notes from Origin they must be requested in writing.  I'm not sure if Origin attaches a fee or not for this service.
As regards prolactin and thyroid tests Origin told us to get them done at our GP which was free on the health service.


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi jo- lay
We went with origns first time round and found them great however no better than the rfc. In fact i thouht rfc were more focused on getting my dosage just right as i was heading for ohss. 
My only 'watch out' is when are you actully going to start with rfc! What your told and what can happen can be a couple of months apart! 
We didn't go back to origins second time as got letter in oct to say expect a letter of offer in nov but didn't actually get started till march! 
I do find the rfc frustrating to deal with but think its just down to size and so many departments being involved whereas in origins its only small so can sort any issue out straight away. 
Good luck. Either choice is good really and nurses are great in both. 
I'm waiting on fet as couldnt do transfer before, told would be about 8 weeks but its now looking like closer to 15! This is what i'm talking about


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Jo-lay
I totally agree with Keep smilings' comments, I found because Origin was smaller it was possible to get an answer to any question quicker. Origin also do more scans during TX compared to RFC. Main fault with RFC is the delays but thats the NHS not really the actual clinic or staff's fault. For example the reason the private RFC list is very slow is because they suspend it everytime the NHS list becomes very long, this is to offer NHS TX quicker. As a positive the RFCs drugs are cheaper compared to Origin.

I also found I didn't need to get my notes from Origin - I just took my schedule from first TX to RFC and the other thing to consider is some of the RFCs consultants work for Origin as well. Prof McClure did my 1st TX at Origin and also my NHS go at RFC, which was my 2nd TX go. 

Just thought of another difference - RFC don't sedate during EC but Origin do. I have to say my experience at both clinics were pretty good and I don't think one is particularly better than the other, however because my 3rd TX at RFC resulted in my delightful daughter I think I'll always have a soft spot for the RFC. 

Good luck with your TX whatever clinic you decide on


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey 

just a quick comment to say RFC do sedate for EC cos thats were i had my tx back in march..

Jenna xx


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the replies, does appear RFC problems is mostly admin and dealing with larger numbers of patients.
Lots of good info here now for everyone trying to choose clinic or preparing for treatment. 
Jo-Ley


----------

